# [Singaporean NR] 1:08.54 5x5 average, Wong Chong Wen



## guysensei1 (Mar 29, 2017)

1:13.90, 1:06.80, 1:04.93, (1:15.92), (1:03.85)

That was unexpected, I probably only average 1:12 at home. Still this average had several small mistakes and inefficiencies, so definitely could have been better. This average got me 2nd at Tangerang Open 2017, behind Vincent.

For the 1:13 solve I felt my hands touch the timer so I had a look to see if it was still running, of course that ruined the solve for me. Oh well.


----------

